# The Claudia´s garden



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi, some photos of this aquarium...


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

simple. i love it


----------



## Paul Munro (Aug 5, 2007)

Looks great, are your Galaxys happy in such an open and bright layout?

Well done


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Paul Munro said:


> Looks great, are your Galaxys happy in such an open and bright layout?
> 
> Well done


At the beginning were hidden because they are quite shy. Now move around the aquarium without problem..

Those who hide more are shrimps because of _Melanotaenias_

Thank you very much


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

Looks really bright! Is that a ATI Powermodule? What T5 tubes are you using?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Jervis said:


> Looks really bright! Is that a ATI Powermodule? What T5 tubes are you using?


The powermodule is this:

http://serverblog.info/ibercan/product_info.php?products_id=1088

I am using:
4 840 tubes of 39w each
2 860 tubes of 39w each
and sometimes 2 10000 ºk tubes of 39 w each

sorry about my english.. i hope that you undestand


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you like it or do you hate it?


----------



## thefishmanlives (Feb 15, 2008)

i like it but what size tank is it?


----------



## ubaca (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi..

the tank has 250 liters


Gracias Ubaca, me alegro que te guste!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

do you like it or do you hate it?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## Freshwater (Oct 22, 2007)

I really like the shape of the turane, especially in the first photo in this post. It seams to flow very nicely when looked at from a distance. Very nice work. What size tank?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*looking great. it's growing in nicely*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

How about if you trim the red in an arch so it peaks on top the rock so it looks like the sun doing down?!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> How about if you trim the red in an arch so it peaks on top the rock so it looks like the sun doing down?!


Yes! that was the idea 

Freshwater, the tank has 250 liters

thank you for comments!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Now the aqua is like this..










forgiveness for the photo... when the aquarium is complete, I will make better photos


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

nice....that looks beautiful. i hate you for posting such a small pic.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

kiwik said:


> nice....that looks beautiful. i hate you for posting such a small pic.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it  Its very unique. Sure are a lot of fish


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a huge mountain overlooking the rainforest! That's cool!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

new stones ;-)


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

More photos for you, and you.....

and you baby!!

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_zVouexsOwJg/SOsQfDEcL4I/AAAAAAAAAdw/bHALN08u4oM/s1600-h/estrellado800.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_zVouexsOwJg/SOsQevUzRTI/AAAAAAAAAdo/VxomPLtzhYo/s1600-h/borrachito800.jpg


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Beautiful tank. I love it. Very simple and clean layout.

What are you using as your groundcover plant?

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

thank you for comment

it´s Hemianthus callitrichoides


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I liked the tank without the large rainbows. Won't they get too big for your Galaxys? Your tank very nice. Love how your going to have the red following the curve of the rocks.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice tank. I love it.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

upgrading!










tested with a white background:


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastico!  You really get a scale for how big the tank is with somebody standing next to it.

Orlando


----------



## derekp (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice. It is so serene looking.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Awsome!! Beatiful Tank Congrats!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## FBG (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice! last picture is the best I think. could have been a bit larger.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice Pereiro.

Simply and armonic.

Nice job.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful! What kind of moss is growing on that rock?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Krtismo said:


> Beautiful! What kind of moss is growing on that rock?


Yes, what kind????


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Yes, what kind????


oh, i´m sorry.. I didn´t see the question :doh:

I think it is _Vesicularia dubyana _

I had it on some rocks, but I decided to remove it... but i never managed to remove it altogether.

a few weeks ago began to grow on the rock. and as I liked the effect so I let it to grow.

I hope you undestand me.. my english is no good.. sorry


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome, how do you get your hc to grow so dense instead of it getting leggy and sending out long shoots?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

foofooree said:


> Awesome, how do you get your hc to grow so dense instead of it getting leggy and sending out long shoots?


Perhaps with a lot of light... i don´t know.... The HC in this aquarium grows very good..

Only fertilize with potasium and many changes of water

Regards


----------



## taoyeah (Aug 8, 2007)

no algae?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

i had some problems two months ago with hair algae because i had problems with CO2...

today there is a little green algae on glasses... nothing important


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

I was practicing with the camera and finally clean the glass of the aquarium

Press on the photo to see larger please:


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

So beautiful! In the beginning did you grow your HC emmersed or fully submerged? 

Do you have a method on how do you trim it?


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Your tank looks fantastic!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Simply amazinG!
Plants look so lush and fish looks so happy.


----------



## Poe835 (Sep 16, 2004)

Does your clown loach eat your shrimps?


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you very much for your comments



Bunbuku said:


> So beautiful! In the beginning did you grow your HC emmersed or fully submerged?
> 
> Do you have a method on how do you trim it?


In the beginning it was fully submerged

I trim it in two ways.. cutting the layer or sometimes cutting a square of all the plant (with root) to make new plants in that surface

i have some problems to explain because my english is very poor.... sorry 



Poe835 said:


> Does your clown loach eat your shrimps?


I never saw the clown eat no shrimp. I can not ensure that he eat , but the colony of shrimp is very large and not decrease, quite the contrary..


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

Very good stone placement, overall aquascape. Any problems with the HC up-rooting?


----------



## kike (Oct 27, 2008)

I find you on all sides, Pereiro!


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here and I am quite novice with planted aquarium. I realy like your aquarium. I would like to ask you what plants did you use for this aqua. You did not show list of your plants and I realy liked this red and green plant you had on the start, and I like this light green plant on the right. Could you tell me names of these plants? It will be usefull if you can write full list of plants used as well.


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

Tiger said:


> Hello, I'm new here and I am quite novice with planted aquarium. I realy like your aquarium. I would like to ask you what plants did you use for this aqua. You did not show list of your plants and I realy liked this red and green plant you had on the start, and I like this light green plant on the right. Could you tell me names of these plants? It will be usefull if you can write full list of plants used as well.


Hello,

On the beginning:



Pereiro said:


>


I had 
Rotala rotundifolia (the red plant)
Micranthemum micranthemoides 
Hemianthus callitrichoides

I am happy you like the tank

Regards!


----------



## Pereiro (Mar 22, 2008)

FishandTurtleJunkie said:


> Very good stone placement, overall aquascape. Any problems with the HC up-rooting?


Absolutely no problems... this plant on this tank grows very well

TY


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you very much. It is a beauty.


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2009)

Could you tell me what is the name of hairgrass you're using? I want to order the same one and because of lots of different names I'm confused.


----------



## anhtu402 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey

I cant see any pictures because of bandwidth limit. You should attach it /upload it to this site instead, it will 'never' get lost... hehe

but did get to see the first few pictures, look nice. I cant wait to see it though!


----------



## Nexed (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah it looks very nice, maybe add some taller plants?


----------



## Makoto (Nov 6, 2008)

Want to grow my HC like that.


----------



## gwendal (Feb 10, 2009)

Very nice, good colors.


----------

